# Holy Moly! It's super cold out!



## lallieth (Feb 11, 2008)

I woke up this morning to see the temp in Ottawa -30 BRRRRR I think when it gets this cold,there shouldnt be any school/work and we should all stay in bed with cozy jammies and the tv

What do you think?


----------



## Halo (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Holy Moly ITs super cold out*

I am with you all the way....and can you believe that they are actually putting new windows in our office today including cutting holes in the walls for three new windows...can we say freezing our a**ses off !!!!

Electric blanket anyone???? :lol:


----------



## lallieth (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Holy Moly ITs super cold out*



Halo said:


> I am with you all the way....and can you believe that they are actually putting new windows in our office today including cutting holes in the walls for three new windows...can we say freezing our a**ses off !!!!
> 
> Electric blanket anyone???? :lol:


Oh my BRRRRRRR wear extra warm jammies then..may I suggest a heavy flannel,with a kitten print?


----------



## Halo (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Holy Moly It's super cold out*

I have a sweater, a hoodie and if needed my winter jacket...I think I may be okay???

But I could use those gloves with the fingers cut off so I can type :lol:


----------



## lallieth (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Holy Moly It's super cold out*

I walked in this,this morning at 7:30-8:15...with the dogs,the only part of me that was cold was my face a bit,but then again I looked like marshmallow.I am seriously considering a parka for next year tho..


----------



## Retired (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Holy Moly It's super cold out*



> the temp in Ottawa -30 BRRRRR



Ouch!!! Thanks for reminding me why we escape Ottawa for the winter.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 11, 2008)

That's -22 Fahrenheit, for those who havn't yet made the jump to Celsius.

On any scale, it's cold. Hell has frozen over.


----------



## lallieth (Feb 11, 2008)

Pretty sad but it's WARMER in Whitehorse than here


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 11, 2008)

Pffttt... Whitehorse people are wimps.


----------



## lallieth (Feb 11, 2008)

David Baxter said:


> Pffttt... Whitehorse people are wimps.


True...but it could be worst..we could live in Winterpeg..DISCLAIMER..no disrespect for those that live in that area of the country..but glad it's not me LOL


----------



## gooblax (Feb 11, 2008)

I can't even begin to comprehend what those kinds of temperatures feel like.


----------



## lallieth (Feb 11, 2008)

gooblax said:


> I can't even begin to comprehend what those kinds of temperatures feel like.



Imagine this,your nose starts to run,but before you can wipe it,its turned into an icicle


----------



## Into The Light (Feb 11, 2008)

when's that global warming gonna kick in around here?


----------



## lallieth (Feb 12, 2008)

I took the dog out for her duties and that was about it -32 is not human or dog friendly weather...as for global warming..we sure as heck aint seeing it in Ontario


----------



## adaptive1 (Feb 12, 2008)

You guys should try living out west in the prairies!!!  Maybe in May I will get to walk outside again I really wonder what my ancestors were thinking, they should have kept going west to British Columbia:hissyfit:


----------



## ladylore (Feb 12, 2008)

I feel for you Adaptive - I live in BC


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 12, 2008)

adaptive1 said:


> You guys should try living out west in the prairies!!!  Maybe in May I will get to walk outside again



I had a friend who went to university in Saskatoon. He said it was a dry cold so you didn't really feel it. But he never could explain why his Volkswagen Beetle wouldn't start between November and May.


----------



## lallieth (Feb 12, 2008)

ladylore said:


> I feel for you Adaptive - I live in BC


Meanie


----------



## rosedragon (Feb 13, 2008)

Rains or air conditioner enough to make me freezing :-(... I hate cold... pheeww fortunately I'm not at country with 4 seasons (although I wanna see and touch real snow).


----------

